# Cannot find any s gauge American Flyer items for sale?



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

I am looking in sale or trade part, but no luck. Am I looking in the right place?

John


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

amer/flyer said:


> I am looking in sale or trade part, but no luck. Am I looking in the right place?
> 
> John


As I cruise around on e bay I often come across parts lots of S there.

Search e bay try different search words. 
Try, s scale train parts, this brings up 986 auctions on S parts at the moment.

A lot of times I see S scale parts listed with O gauge parts too.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

amer/flyer said:


> I am looking in sale or trade part, but no luck.


There hasn't been many sellers of S, and none in a few weeks on our forum. So the good news is you haven't missed anything.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks Ed
John


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

???????????


----------

